# How to Unshare 2007 Excel Workbook



## Dukesford (Dec 12, 2007)

I cannot find the steps how to unshare this workbook. It is starting to get really annoying, I might be looking in the wrong areas.  Any advice will be gratefully appreciated, I didn't set up this workbook so I don't know the process.


----------



## Dukesford (Dec 12, 2007)

Nevermind just figured it out.


----------

